

Show HN: Community ASCII Wall using Socket.io for Real Time Updates - andrewmunsell
http://blog.andrewmunsell.com/post/30012142975/wall-of-text-experiment-with-node-js

======
andrewmunsell
I just built a wall of text app using Node.JS and Socket.io... It's just sort
of an experiment and break for me, but let me know what you think.

